# Honda HR214 Mower Service Manual?



## poisson54 (Apr 26, 2009)

I was just given one of these mowers. Looking for a source for a service manual (preferably free) so I can restore it. Engine seems OK, but there are some issues with the brake/transmission.

Thanks for any leads.


----------



## rotti1968 (Apr 26, 2009)

http://www.helminc.com/helm/product...ype=N&mscsid=JXGN6P2DKM5D8J0LK8R67MK1T0E06ES1

You can purchase the service manual from this link.Keep in mind this is an older mower and for honda when you get to the 20 year mark parts are few and far between.


----------

